# New Myos



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Not the best pics but here they are.

Not sure that hubby has figured it out yet ..... hehehe

Buck - Blaze - Marbled eyes and polled










Does -

Carissima -










Bunny - Blue eyes










Daphne - Blue eyes and Polled










Bluebell - Blue eyes










Snowball -


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

awe very nice 

congrats on the new additions.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Very pretty! :greengrin: Sooo I had to laugh because I just remembered you aren't a big fan of horns.....but you now have a whole yard full of 'em! :ROFL: :laugh: Looks like you've caught the bug big time! Congrats on your new additions. :clap:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Ohhhh no - the horns will be banded!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Gorgeous!! All of them are so THICK! So.....how long do ya think before DH notices them? :laugh:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Oh, they're gorgeous!!! I could just hug Dahlia! They are all beautiful. You're a lucky girl!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Dahlia is my girl - and I have had people offer to purchase her and I just can't part with her. She is a great mom, very laid back temperment and produces nice meaty babies. 

But Daphne (mislabeled her above) is the sweetest of the new girls. She was a bottle baby - and actually I was at my friends farm a couple days after she got her 2 years ago and I tried to steal her then and everytime I was there after that.... so I am really happy to have her here. She is going to be bred to Booyah for a very close line breeding for Micro Mini kids.

Up to edit the pic and put the correct name on the picture - lol Guess that is what I get for trying to get it posted before hubby got home - LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.... congrats.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you. I sure am hoping for some nice thick meat babies for next years freezers


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Just have a question for you .. Allison, what do you do with the hides?? they are so beautiful!
I'm new to goats and have them for milk... 
Thanks
Heidi


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

When I butcher this year - since I will be doing the kill, skin and clean myself, I plan on keeping the hide and trying my hand at tanning! Figure should be able to get some more $$ out of them for hay.

So hubby and I just worked in the barn --- NOTHING was said about all the new goats - not ONE word and the boys were going crazy~


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

kelebek said:


> When I butcher this year - since I will be doing the kill, skin and clean myself, I plan on keeping the hide and trying my hand at tanning! Figure should be able to get some more $$ out of them for hay.
> 
> So hubby and I just worked in the barn --- NOTHING was said about all the new goats - not ONE word and the boys were going crazy~


That's a good idea. 

Soooo hubby didn't want to start a war huh??? LOL


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Guess not - bahahahahaha!


----------

